# Canon 7d built-in flash master



## zsolex (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi,

I have tried to trigger one 580exII via wireless from 7D in multi mode and the 580exII don't fired.
Does not trigger any flash the 7D in multi mode??


----------



## handsomerob (Dec 28, 2011)

Assuming you already set the flash to be fired remotely, you still need to make sure that the IR receiver of the 580EXII (front side) has line of sight with your 7D (you can adjust the head). You also need to pop up the regular on camera flash for the shot.


----------



## daveheinzel (Dec 28, 2011)

It's possible -- I do it often with the same exact equipment. I'm guessing your settings are off, or like handsome rob suggested, maybe you don't have direct line-of-sight.


----------



## EYEONE (Dec 28, 2011)

You don't need a line of sight if you are indoors or if it's dusk outside. They will work if the head is facing the other way, they will work if they are behind the camera and around corners.

But I would think you haven't put your 580s in slave mode. I'm not sure how to do that on a 580 because I have 430s. I believe you can just push and hold the "Zoom" button.


----------



## zsolex (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi,

the flash is in slave mode. In ETTL-2 everything work fine.

I would like to use the strobostopic mode - MULTY via 7D master.
If I select on the LCD screen the MULTI mode the wireless mode show hidden.
When I use the 580ex2 on top of the camera I can trigger another Speedlites in MULTI mode, but it seems the 7D pop-up does not control another speedlites in MULTI mode(Wireless is hidden) ..


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 28, 2011)

See the bottom of p.121 of the 7D manual: "Wireless flash will not operate in MULTI mode." Basically, the onboard flash cannot fire fast enough to trigger the 580EX II's stroboscopic mode. You'd need an ST-E2 or another 580 to trigger a remote stroboscopic flash.


----------

